# Another Shetland at Hairicane Ranch



## hairicane (Jan 19, 2009)

Well our favorite stallion Pans Cody Earl Grey has another future wife now. I went to the Florida auction "just to watch" and saw her in a stall. Then i saw she was ASPC/AMHR reg.. I opened the stall door and she came right up and said hello. What a sweety! That was it i as hooked. Dont know why there wasnt more interest in her except she was one of the 1st horses run through. And of course she is a gawky yearling but she has a beautiful little head and should cross great with my boy. She is sired by Wauk-A-Way Bomber out of Hilltop Farms Okey-Dokey. Her dad obviously gave her plenty of overo pinto genetics. I love the wild colors of the Wauk-A-Way horses and her grandsire is J-Js Painted Duke HOF . I only have her pedigree that shows on her papers but that shows Larigo, Lou Ed and other J-Js horses. Any info of these horses would be greatly appreciated.

Oh I almost forgot, she went National Top 10 at the 2008 Nationals in the huge weanling fillies class!!!












Here she is in her natural dirty state showing off for the camera.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice filly, Congratulations.I have a filly with J J Painted Rimrock and also some of our Shetlands have Larigo in there background.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats on your new adorable and colorful filly. Congrats also on your placings at Nationals with her!


----------



## minih (Jan 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 20, 2009)

WOOO HOOO

Congrats on your newest addition!!! Gotta love those Wauk-A-Way horses.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Jan 21, 2009)

She is adorable enjoy her!


----------



## Keri (Jan 21, 2009)

Pretty!!! Congrats!!!!


----------

